

What just happened to Hacker News? - pattle

What just happened to Hacker News?
======
cstross
We're getting a working demo of the _one_ type of political news story that
_all_ (well, most) HN readers can get worked up about.

(As a friend of mine once said, "the big political question of the 21st
century will be how to deal with too much data." And this is your baseline
case of the issue going political this decade.)

